# Leaving The Sack After Neutering???? Help Me Please!!



## LaRen616

I had never seen an adult male dog that is neutered but still had a sack.

With that being said, Sinister just got neutered on Thursday and the Vet left his sack. It's this disgusting, wrinkly, sagging, empty sack.

Why did she leave it?

Is this normal?

I have never even heard of this before?


----------



## GSDBESTK9

As far as I know no one removes the sacks. They shrink with time I think. I'm no expert though.


----------



## GSD MOM

Ace still had his when he came home... As he grew you just couldn't see it any more.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Yes, they go away...


----------



## AvaLaRue

It's normal. They slice open the sack and remove the "marbles". (I used to be a vet assistant and watched many surgeries). 

Over time, the sack is sorta of re-absorbed back into the body leaving just a teeny tiny almost non-visable flap. I can't see either of my shih-tzu's anymore.


----------



## LaRen616

GSDBESTK9 said:


> As far as I know no one removes the sacks. They shrink with time I think. I'm no expert though.


So it is normal? Maybe I just never noticed it on other males, I mean I dont walk around lifting up males legs that I dont know and peeking at their junk :blush:


----------



## Jax08

It's perfectly normal. They shrink. Watch him for infection and he may swell if blood pools. Try to keep him as quiet as possible.


----------



## AvaLaRue

LaRen616 said:


> So it is normal? Maybe I just never noticed it on other males, I mean I dont walk around lifting up males legs that I dont know and peeking at their junk :blush:


 :spittingcoffee:


----------



## AvaLaRue

Jax08 said:


> It's perfectly normal. They shrink. Watch him for infection and he may swell if blood pools. Try to keep him as quiet as possible.


 
oooh good point. We had a mean rottie (i love rotties but this one was truly mean) come back to the clinic I used to work at with his sack swollen as big as an orange. The owner didnt listen to the care instructions and the dog had a major infection!


----------



## LaRen616

AvaLaRue said:


> It's normal. They slice open the sack and remove the "marbles". (I used to be a vet assistant and watched many surgeries).
> 
> Over time, the sack is sorta of re-absorbed back into the body leaving just a teeny tiny almost non-visable flap. I can't see either of my shih-tzu's anymore.


Oh thank goodness, I mean no offense to male dogs but I would rather not see their junk hanging around.


----------



## LaRen616

Jax08 said:


> It's perfectly normal. They shrink. Watch him for infection and he may swell if blood pools. Try to keep him as quiet as possible.


Hey, I have a question for you, Sinister is laying down pretty fast, like he cannot wait to just lay down again. He will go get a drink of water and then lay down next to it. He isn't crying out in pain or anything, I did peek at his junk this morning :blush: and it looks ok but I cant really tell? It is no where near the size of an orange. Maybe smaller than a golfball but I cant tell if it's just wrinkley or if it's infected? 

Keeping him quiet and relaxed is very hard to do, he is very active and not being able to chase the cats is driving him insane. But I am doing it.


----------



## JKlatsky

You'll notice it more with males that are older. Most of the dogs that I have seen out and around that have been neutered have been so as puppies when things are not as developed back there. Older males have more junk and the sack is larger and more stretched so it's more noticeable. It should shrink up some now that there's nothing in it. 


He may just be sleepy. I mean it is surgery and sometimes it takes a couple days for them to get back to normal. Also consider, He has had a HUGE change in his body's chemical makeup and hormones. It may take him some time to adjust.


----------



## Jax08

I had a temporary foster who swelled right up. I checked him at 11pm on a Sat night. The word Panic does not cover it. He ended up with an infection, had antibiotics at my house and I believe had to have more while in rescue. 

I sat there with an ice pack on his junk to help the swelling...the things we do for dogs...I wouldn't have done that for DH!! Na ha! No Way! Hold that ice pack yourself! :rofl:


----------



## LaRen616

Jax08 said:


> I had a temporary foster who swelled right up. I checked him at 11pm on a Sat night. The word Panic does not cover it. He ended up with an infection, had antibiotics at my house and I believe had to have more while in rescue.
> 
> I sat there with an ice pack on his junk to help the swelling...the things we do for dogs...I wouldn't have done that for DH!! Na ha! No Way! Hold that ice pack yourself! :rofl:


:rofl: Too funny!!!

I wouldn't do it either, sorry guys but


----------



## Relayer

Hey, you probably still have time to get him some prosthetic testicle implants!! Nawww... forget it.


----------



## LaRen616

LaRen616 said:


> Hey, I have a question for you, *Sinister is laying down pretty fast, like he cannot wait to just lay down again. He will go get a drink of water and then lay down next to it. He isn't crying out in pain or anything, I did peek at his junk this morning :blush: and it looks ok but I cant really tell? It is no where near the size of an orange. Maybe smaller than a golfball but I cant tell if it's just wrinkley or if it's infected?*
> 
> Keeping him quiet and relaxed is very hard to do, he is very active and not being able to chase the cats is driving him insane. But I am doing it.


 
I had my ex boyfriend go to my house and check on Sinister while I am at work and Sinister's "package aka sack" is red and he is making whining noises so he will be going to the Vet at 3:45


----------



## bunchoberrys

I had Kane neutered in February, he just turned 12 months. Its actually normal for the testicle sack to swell up in size and be red an discolored, (don't be surprised if there is bruising on the incision site and the testicles themselves). It took about a week for the swelling and the discoloration to subside for Kane. Most important is to prevent him from licking or biting the incision. I use to work for a vet, I know what symptoms to have looked for if there was an infection. You are doin an awesome job for keepin an eye out for any complications. I'm sure your baby will be fine, good luck at the vets.


----------



## Jelpy

Would you guys PLEASE stop referring to the male parts as "junk"!

The proper term is 'goolies'

Jelpy


----------



## sagelfn

When Sage got neutered I had no idea what was normal and I searched the web and couldn't find any real helpful information of what it should look like. So everyday instead of looking and checking things out I just took a picture. Had Sage lay on his side, lifted the leg and click. It was still weird and I had no idea what I was looking at, it looked gross to me but I posted them for thoughts and I sent some I had questions about to my vet. Sage had a lot of redness at first and a lot of bruising. I had to hold frozen peas for him. 

I forgot to add the rest of the pictures but once it started healing up the swelling went down fast. Sage's Neuter - a set on Flickr


----------



## celiamarie

They shrink .. virtually disappear..


----------



## AvaLaRue

LaRen616 said:


> I had my ex boyfriend go to my house and check on Sinister while I am at work and Sinister's "package aka sack" is red and he is making whining noises so he will be going to the Vet at 3:45


how'd the vet appointment go???


----------



## spiritsmom

Kaiser's shrunk after his neuter and he was a rather well endowed male.


----------



## selzer

Goolies??? I have never heard that term. Cujo still has a sack though he was neutered at 18 weeks. I do not find it repulsive or anything. It is just a part of his body like his penis or paw or tounge or ear. I guess I do not understand the revulsion that I have heard about this part of the dog. And this is not the first thread that I have read where people really object to it.

I currently have only one dog. It is a dog pup about 13 weeks old. He was displaying his "junk" the other day, and that is about the youngest I have seen that happening. I cannot remember when Rushie started letting it all hang out, but he managed to embarrass me at almost every class I went to with him. And this is one of the benefits of having bitches.


----------



## Relayer

selzer said:


> Goolies??? I have never heard that term. Cujo still has a sack though he was neutered at 18 weeks. I do not find it repulsive or anything. It is just a part of his body like his penis or paw or tounge or ear. I guess I do not understand the revulsion that I have heard about this part of the dog. And this is not the first thread that I have read where people really object to it.


LOL... sort of a funny subject since it's purely cosmetic and has nothing to do with show dogs.  I say, splurge and get the testicle implants!!! Put the dog's self esteem ahead of your wallet, for goodness sake!


----------



## selzer

I think those are called nudicals, or something like. 

Actually, show dogs cannot be neutered so, they must have their testicals. 

I think it is pretty silly. I do not see why they bring out such emotion. what makes them different from a foot pad or elbow callous? 

THEY ARE NOT DISGUSTING!!! 

Ok, so maybe shouting won't help. But I have heard this same thing more than once, and it really makes me wonder why people are so grossed out about it.

Now, when I was working at my mother's tack room and saw Excaliber Sheath cleaner -- THAT did make me happy to own dogs and not horses. I mean, at least we do not have to clean their sheath -- insert green sick smiley guy here.


----------



## Relayer

selzer said:


> Actually, show dogs cannot be neutered so, they must have their testicals.


That's why I stated that it has nothing to do with show dogs.


----------



## lylol

On a couple of my guys they had more swelling than others so it was much more noticeable. Keep an eye on it and if the swelling doesnt go down check with your vet. You wont notice much once the trauma of the surgery heals.


----------



## Jelpy

*sheath cleaning*



selzer said:


> Now, when I was working at my mother's tack room and saw Excaliber Sheath cleaner -- THAT did make me happy to own dogs and not horses. I mean, at least we do not have to clean their sheath -- insert green sick smiley guy here.


I take it you haven't heard the Sheath Cleaning song set to "Hello Mudda, Hello Fadda"?

How's it hanging?
So much cleaner?
Aren't you glad I
Washed your weiner?
I'll admit it's 
Kinda creepy
That I had to stick my hand up in your pee-pee.

It was sticky 
It was gunky 
It felt icky 
It smelled funky.
It was cruddy, 
It was crusty.
When you stuck it out it creaked like it was rusty.

After half a 
Hour of toiling,
And of squirting 
Baby oil in; 
you're as fresh there 
As a daisy. 
Either this means that I love you or I'm crazy. 

Jelpy 


t


----------



## NarysDad

Lol Lauren you really make me giggle with the way you put things out there. I have to agree with the rest of the members that have posted. IT DOES SHRINK!!


----------



## AvaLaRue

:rofl::rofl: omg Jelpy....that was hilarious!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LaRen616

AvaLaRue said:


> how'd the vet appointment go???


His "junk" was infected. When I am home he does not lick it, but while I am at work he is going to town on it. He got antibiotics and the "Cone Of Shame" hahahaha. Hilarious, absolutely hilarious. As soon as it was put on him he turned to stone, he froze and looked straight ahead. I could barely control myself, we leave the exam room and go to the waiting room, which was full, and everyone starts laughing at him. :blush: I paid the bill and went to leave with him and he puts his head and cone up against the door and starts trying to push the door open which only made the laughter get louder and caused me to nearly tinkle all over myself. :rofl: When we got home he ran into anything and everything, after he would hit something he would stand still, almost like he was stopping because he was frustrated. Man he cracked me up all night. Pure entertainment.


----------



## sagelfn

Sage was really stressed with his plastic e-collar. He could not relax and ran into things constantly. I bought the inflatable e-collar and it was awesome.


----------



## Lilie

LaRen616 said:


> His "junk" was infected. When I am home he does not lick it, but while I am at work he is going to town on it. He got antibiotics and the "Cone Of Shame" hahahaha. Hilarious, absolutely hilarious. As soon as it was put on him he turned to stone, he froze and looked straight ahead. I could barely control myself, we leave the exam room and go to the waiting room, which was full, and everyone starts laughing at him. :blush: I paid the bill and went to leave with him and he puts his head and cone up against the door and starts trying to push the door open which only made the laughter get louder and caused me to nearly tinkle all over myself. :rofl: When we got home he ran into anything and everything, after he would hit something he would stand still, almost like he was stopping because he was frustrated. Man he cracked me up all night. Pure entertainment.


Stop your laughing at that poor boy! First you remove his man-hood then you make him wear a crazy collar! Would have served you right if you tinkled all over yourself!

Glad to hear he's on the road to recovery. I guess until he is all healed up you'll need to call him Captain Saggy Sack.


----------



## LaRen616

Lilie said:


> Stop your laughing at that poor boy! First you remove his man-hood then you make him wear a crazy collar! Would have served you right if you tinkled all over yourself!
> 
> Glad to hear he's on the road to recovery. I guess until he is all healed up you'll need to call him *Captain Saggy Sack*.


:rofl:


----------



## selzer

Jelpy said:


> I take it you haven't heard the Sheath Cleaning song set to "Hello Mudda, Hello Fadda"?
> 
> How's it hanging?
> So much cleaner?
> Aren't you glad I
> Washed your weiner?
> I'll admit it's
> Kinda creepy
> That I had to stick my hand up in your pee-pee.
> 
> It was sticky
> It was gunky
> It felt icky
> It smelled funky.
> It was cruddy,
> It was crusty.
> When you stuck it out it creaked like it was rusty.
> 
> After half a
> Hour of toiling,
> And of squirting
> Baby oil in;
> you're as fresh there
> As a daisy.
> Either this means that I love you or I'm crazy.
> 
> Jelpy
> 
> 
> t


:spittingcoffee:

:rofl:
No, I have never heard that, but I had to sing it through twice because the first time, I was cracking up too badly.


----------



## LaRen616

Update on Sinister Boy:

Sin is doing ok with the cone. He gets depressed when the cone is on. He purposely rams my legs with it and still gets frustrated when he runs into something. He refuses to eat or go potty while the cone is on him, Drama King. When I am home I take it off him and watch him like a hawk so he doesn't lick his "area". Speaking of his "area" it does not look as red anymore and he is not laying down all of the time or whining. When it's bed time or when I leave for work the cone goes back on. Usually Sin stays in his crate while I am at work because he has chewed on the carpet before and ate some of the wall by my front door (the trim around the door wasn't up at the time). But I dont want him to stay in his crate with that cone is on him because he wont have room to move and he'll just get stuck so he was free yesterday and didn't chew a thing so I might have to keep that cone on him forever now :wild:​


----------



## jaggirl47

Lauren,
You crack me up! Like the others said, it will shrivel up and pretty much disappear. Zappa was neutered at around 18 months and his was barely there any more after a couple of months.


----------



## LaRen616

jaggirl47 said:


> Lauren,
> You crack me up! Like the others said, *it will shrivel up and pretty much disappear*. Zappa was neutered at around 18 months and his was barely there any more after a couple of months.


 
You dont know how pleased I am to hear this


----------



## Rerun

They definitely shrink, and you are not alone. I grew up with a male GSD and don't remember him having it left behind, nor many of our male fosters. I don't know if routines have changed in the last decade or if it just depends on the dog. But when we had Micah neutered I was horrified because he didn't look like he'd been neutered at all! I thought for sure the neighbors were going to think we were starting a backyard breeding business with an intact looking male running around.....

I then had two male fosters neutered at the same time, one was 7 mo and one was 2 yrs, and the 7 mo old (non-GSD) looked like there was no sack skin left, while the 2 yr old (GSD) still had his there. So I imagine that the younger ones with tighter skin (he was boxer/lab/pit/insert XYZ breed....  ) don't have that appearance of still being intact. That 2 yr old has been long since adopted now but he looks normal too now.

But rest assured, you are not alone. When Micah was neutered I swear I thought they left it behind because it was a low cost clinic. I actually called my vet and that vet to confirm that this was normal. Both said it was.


----------



## LaRen616

Rerun said:


> They definitely shrink, and you are not alone. I grew up with a male GSD and don't remember him having it left behind, nor many of our male fosters. I don't know if routines have changed in the last decade or if it just depends on the dog. But when we had Micah neutered I was horrified because he didn't look like he'd been neutered at all! I thought for sure the neighbors were going to think we were starting a backyard breeding business with an intact looking male running around.....
> 
> I then had two male fosters neutered at the same time, one was 7 mo and one was 2 yrs, and the 7 mo old (non-GSD) looked like there was no sack skin left, while the 2 yr old (GSD) still had his there. So I imagine that the younger ones with tighter skin (he was boxer/lab/pit/insert XYZ breed....  ) don't have that appearance of still being intact. That 2 yr old has been long since adopted now but he looks normal too now.
> 
> But rest assured, you are not alone. When Micah was neutered I swear I thought they left it behind because it was a low cost clinic. I actually called my vet and that vet to confirm that this was normal. Both said it was.


I thought I was nuts for sure! I thought "Wait a second, something is still there, hanging?"


----------



## Rerun

Forgot to mention, Micah was neutered at one clinic, and the other two neutered at another clinic, so it seems to be normal across the board here.


----------



## Brighthorizondogs

sagelfn said:


> Sage was really stressed with his plastic e-collar. He could not relax and ran into things constantly. I bought the inflatable e-collar and it was awesome.


 Sophie ate hers, puncture resistant my @$$. She got it while wearing it and it was tight no clue how she popped it. Then she ate her plastic one too but didn't get it off, the end looked like it had been used for target practice. She's a creative girl. 

The border collie boarding with me just got neutered. I'll have to upload the pics of him in the cone of shame. He came out wearing it cause as soon as he woke up he started in on it. He wore it for 10 days straight and had no issues bumping into things. He's the first dog, I've experienced that has adapted so well to it. He did look pitiful and cute.


----------



## wrx_02

Wanted to bump this thread. 

Been about 3 weeks since our 1 year old was neutered. They left the sac and looks like they pulled them out a little bit in front of it. Very little redness or swelling when he came home. We tried to keep him as inactive as possible for a week. Then we continued as normal on the 2nd week, and kept an eye on things. Well the end of last week he has gotten some redness/bruises, I am guessing in the spots where the stitches were, and minor swelling. 

Just seemed strange that weeks later this shows up. Does it take this long to heal? Can I put anything on it to help? He doesn't act like there is any pain when it is touched, nor has it changed his energy or attitude.


----------



## Diesel and Lace

I had similar concerns with Diesel. It has been almost 3 months and he still has a sack. I dont think it will ever go away. He did also have complications in regards to it where it became swollen and appeared infected which he was put on antibiotics. I dont understand it either... 

:crazy:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/health-issues/270738-types-neuter-surgery.html


----------



## FlyAway

I had a 6 year old neutered. The sack was always there. I only got slightly smaller, but it wasn't very noticable while out walking. 

Here is a fun photo gallery of the steps of the surgery. 

Dog Neuter - a surgical photo gallery of a canine castration also known as dog neuter


----------

